# extra air storage



## woodfar (May 1, 2014)

As I understand what I have read, more air storage will help compressor run less. I have an extra 60 gal. air tank. If I run this tank in tandem with my 60 gal. compressor will this reduce the run time of the compressor?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes and no it will have to run less often to refill the tanks but will run longer to make up for the added capacity


----------

